# Meldahl Dam Lock fishing



## Bassky (Oct 7, 2008)

Has anyone been fishing below Meldahl dam/locks in the past week or so? Is the lock master still running people out. Over the summer he was enforcing no boats in the lock and access areas. I haven't fished by the dam since July.
Bassky


----------



## GoneFishin75 (May 14, 2012)

Hey Bassky! Here is a map to answer your question that I received yesterday from a really cool army corps of engineers guy (The horses mouth). I posted this on another forum as well with more specifics. Hopefully everyone will abide by the rules before they restrict us further back.


Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## uncadave (Nov 4, 2010)

I put in at New Richmond and did rather poorly last Sunday morning. I didn't fish directly below the dam (since I didn't want to get hastled potentially). Instead I fished the creek mouths and gravel bars. No bait fish balls, and the only bait fish I saw were really shallow (1' or less). Water clarity is 1' or so and 58-59F. Stuck a nice smallmouth and a handful of LM (of no real size). Alll on short jerkbaits and flat crankbaits.


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

GoneFishin75 said:


> Hey Bassky! Here is a map to answer your question that I received yesterday from a really cool army corps of engineers guy (The horses mouth). I posted this on another forum as well with more specifics. Hopefully everyone will abide by the rules before they restrict us further back.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


GoneFishing75, I SURE APPRECIATE YOU POSTING THAT PIC!!! Could you do ME and everyone else a HUGE favor and post that pic starting a new thread titled "new meldahl dam restricted fishing areas" or something to that nature????????? I FOUGHT tooth and nail to get that approach area back for us last year and sure enough they agreed after many hours on the phone with the big dogs in WV to let us fish in the "lock approach" (not the area from end of long lock wall to gates WE ARE NO LONGER ALLOWED IN THAT SLACK WATER AREA) as long as everyone moved in AMPLE time when barges were coming in and out that they would work with us fisherman............................. BUT they stated that they could TAKE that approach area from bear creek (arrival point) to the end of the lock wall on the ohio side away if the fisherman didn't abide by the rules............ The pic you posted is EXACTLY the way the described to me last winter. SO FISHERMAN please abide by these rules so we can keep what WE STILL HAVE......... As for ppl going past the lock wall to fish along the wall, folks we need to educate ppl that they cannot go up in that area anymore. Last year several fisherman got pissey with me when I told them they couldn't go up in there anymore but they are jeopardizing getting the approach area taken from us also.......... ONCE again thanks for posting that pic. If I could figure out how to save that pic on my comp I would post it but Im not able to figure it out........


----------



## catcrazed (Jan 15, 2008)

I got it figured out guys I posted it in its own thread...... Be nice if it was a sticky..


----------



## GoneFishin75 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks catcrazed, I would have done it but couldn't figure out how to from my phone, not sure if you can. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

